# Suche SPS-Programmierer



## Lipperlandstern (28 September 2007)

Hallo liebe SPSler.

Für ein Projekt in Riad (Saudi-Arabien) suchen wir einen SPS-Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer.

Dieses Jahr im November/Dezember sind 4 - 6 Wochen zur Vorbereitung vorgesehen. Die IB vor Ort ist mit 4-5 Wochen veranschlagt und wird im Februar/März stattfinden.

Grundsätzlich geht es um eine Palettenverpackungsanlage für die Papierindustrie. DieSteuerung ist eine S7-400 mit Profibus, Bedienpanels 3xTP177, ein Leitrechner mit WinCC, Verbindung zum BDE-System mittels OPC-Server

Antriebstechnik kommt von SEW ( Servoumrichter und Frequenzumrichter )


Wer interesse an diesem Projekt hat und in der Zeit noch Kapazitäten frei hat der soll sich bitte melden.


----------



## Markus (7 Oktober 2007)

hört sich gut an, schick mir mal deine telefonnummer...


----------



## Question_mark (8 Oktober 2007)

*Kein gutes Angebot*

Hallo Axel,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Für ein Projekt in Riad (Saudi-Arabien) suchen wir einen SPS-Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer.



Hast Du denn schon eine Vorstellung, wie man einige Paletten Bier in den Maschinenteilen unterbringen kann, sonst wird das nämlich nix ...  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Oktober 2007)

.. siehste.... das ist der Grund warum ich einen Programmierer suche.......

    .... aber für ein paar Dosen ist immer Platz.......


----------

